# 46" drum caught on CPS 12' 3-7 and an Akios Shuttle!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

GREAT catch Melody!!


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Again Great catch!


----------

